# Bridge to Bridge



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Anyone have any detailed info (profile) on the Sept 18 Bridge to Bridge ride. The info on the website is lacking.

Also do you know the exact route of the 80 mile ride.

Thanks


----------



## Thorman (Apr 6, 2002)

Lifelover said:


> Anyone have any detailed info (profile) on the Sept 18 Bridge to Bridge ride. The info on the website is lacking.
> 
> Also do you know the exact route of the 80 mile ride.
> 
> Thanks


 Funny you should ask this I just finished putting together some detailed maps/profiles of the century route. I came up with 105 miles.

http://www.scottthor.com/images/ROUTES/B2B/

Now if anyone could tell me how they stage 850 riders and how the food/drink stops are setup I'd appreciate it. I'm assuming everyone has to stop at some point to load up at least a couple of times. The B2B site is useless for any detailed info and the chamber doesn't appear to check their email since I've heard nothing from them.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

*Thor Rules!*



Thorman said:


> Funny you should ask this I just finished putting together some detailed maps/profiles of the century route. I came up with 105 miles.
> 
> http://www.scottthor.com/images/ROUTES/B2B/
> 
> Now if anyone could tell me how they stage 850 riders and how the food/drink stops are setup I'd appreciate it. I'm assuming everyone has to stop at some point to load up at least a couple of times. The B2B site is useless for any detailed info and the chamber doesn't appear to check their email since I've heard nothing from them.


Thank You Very Much!

Hope to see you putting the Hammer Down.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

*A little more info*

I called the chamber and discussed it.

There will be 14 aid/comfort stops along the route and will be further apart on the start (flat) section of the ride. They will offer the normal water/gatoraid/banana/cookie stuff and a few will offer PB&J.

The 80 mile ride is to the base of Grandfather mountian (McCray (sp) meadow). These riders will need to take the shuttle back or have transportation waiting just like the 100 mile riders.

The 100 mile riders will be transported (bikes seperately) from the top back to the base for the shuttle back to the start.

If you only do the 80 mile ride but want to go to the top there is another shuttle that chargers $7.00 to run you up but the lady said for particiapants they are going to try and make it free.

You will be allowed to drop a bag off at the start in it will be taken to the base for pickup.

If you don't want to commit to the shuttle now you should be able to pay the fee and get the ride back the day of.

The website is useless but she was pretty helpful. She did not know any elevation details like the God of Thunder was able to provide. She only knew the starting and ending elevation.

Good Luck to all who attend. Wave and laugh as you pass me on the climb. Assuming you have not already passed me on the flats.


----------

